# Disabled US citizen with Irish Spouse - moving back to USA



## grace0119 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new here and have been looking around but haven't yet seen a post that answers my question. 

I'm disabled and a USC. My husband is an Irish citizen. He and I have been married nearly a year, and I have been in the UK (Northern Ireland) on an EEA Family Permit since June 2012. We're planning to apply for his CR-1 very soon so we can return to the states.

My concern is this: I'm on Social Security Disability and we will be living with my Dad. He's agreed to co-sponsor my husband because my income is well below the requirement. (If you become physically disabled early into your working life you're expected to live on less than $500 a month.) I lived with my Dad until I left in June 2012, and my US bank account (which I use regularly) still lists his address as my residence. 

I know they can be sticklers about establishing domicile, but its just not feasible in my condition for me to move back to the states without my husband just to prove I have a place for us to live. Will this be a problem, as far as income and 'domicile' are concerned? 

I hope all this makes sense. My mind is racing because I'm nervous, so I apologize if it all came out a bit confusing.


----------



## swisspinoy (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds like you would be better off remaining in the UK. Why do you want to go to the US?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your father is acting as co-sponsor, can you stay with him for a few months (or more) on arrival? That's one approach (and one often used by those returning to the US with a foreign spouse).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## grace0119 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies. 

Bev, that's our plan. We'd be staying with my dad for the first 6 months or so until we get ourselves sorted out and can get our own place. There's even a full time job waiting for my husband when we get there thanks to a friend of the family. So, would that be sufficient to fulfil the domicile requirements? 

Swispinoy, we never intended on staying in the UK permanently, just until we had things in order for my husband to apply for a CR-1. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your father may need to confirm his willingness to have you stay with him, and it probably wouldn't hurt to be ready (if needed) to provide documentation of the job offer for your husband. But it ought to fly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## grace0119 (Mar 10, 2013)

That's great. Those shouldn't be any trouble. 

Thanks again.


----------

